# 65 Tri Power on 68 400???



## Indy1K (May 16, 2008)

Hi all, 

I have 2 questions for anyone who can help out there. First what are the appropriate numbers for the 65 Tri-power carburetors. I see so many different numbers listed as front center and rear, what is correct.
Second, will the 65 Tr-power setup fit on a 68 400/350hp.

My son and I are building the goat from the ground up, sandblasting the frame this week. The car came with a 68 400/350hp. I would love to find a 389 correctly date coded for 2nd week of July car build.

Thanks for the help.

Kevin and Joseph


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Indy1K said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have 2 questions for anyone who can help out there. First what are the appropriate numbers for the 65 Tri-power carburetors. I see so many different numbers listed as front center and rear, what is correct.
> Second, will the 65 Tr-power setup fit on a 68 400/350hp.
> ...


Rear, Auto/Manual 7024179
Center, Auto=7025177 Manual=7025175
Front, Auto/Manual 7024178


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

`65 has the two different size air cleaners too, the center carb has a slightly smaller diameter on top and `66 tri-power all three carbs have the same size air cleaner bottoms. And no-one will be able to tell you have a 400 under the hood unless you tell them, the 400 'looks' just like the 389 and the Tri-power set-up will fit right on if you can`t find a `65 block. Post some pics of your project when you get a chance.


----------



## Indy1K (May 16, 2008)

*Restoration Started*

Not much to see at this point. My son is 15 and has learned alot so far.
This will be his car. I figure if he puts so much time and effort into it, he may be a little more careful with it. (NOT!) Anyway all the new parts should be here next week. Took him over to the PADDOCK the other day to buy the POR 15 and Chassis cote. Anyone have a Rotesserie for sale?
Later,
Kevin


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Oooo, a vinyal top `65! Rare option. What color was it originaly?


----------



## Indy1K (May 16, 2008)

Rukee,
No vinyl top? Doesnt look like it ever had one. What do you see?
Kev


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

my bad, thought I saw one in the first pic.


----------



## VettenGoat (Jun 19, 2007)

"The car came with a 68 400/350hp. I would love to find a 389 correctly date coded for 2nd week of July car build."

Don't worry about dating the intake. The date code is inaccessable when the carbs are on the intake. (the intake date code is stamped under the fuel bowl on the back carb)
The engine isn't orignal, so don't break your back on the right dated tri-power set up.

Hope your boy stays more interested than mine did!
Cheers n' gears//Mike


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Indy1K said:


> Anyone have a Rotesserie for sale?
> Later,
> Kevin


Mine is for sale, I paid $1,250 and will sell for $975 plus shipping. There are more pictures in my gallery of it being used on my 66 restoration.


----------



## Indy1K (May 16, 2008)

Thanks, I will consider it. Does it break downenough so it could be picked up in a P/U truck or van?
Looks like you have lots of room too!

Thanks, 
Kevin


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I hauled it in my Pickup when I purchased it new, should be able to get it in a van.


----------

